
Nevertheless, She Existed - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://dev.to/cher/nevertheless-she-existed-5a2
======
Justsignedup
Hard to believe, some of her other writeups are not any more human-positive. I
hope she gets some justice for some of those things. I hope there is a
possibility.

------
ncmncm
None of it is hard to believe.

But the correct title is "Principal Engineer". (Common mistake, made it myself
once.)

